
Ask HN: How do I think more strategically? - Unknown_Unknown
I&#x27;ve been told a few times throughout my career that I&#x27;m too technical and that I should think more stragetically.<p>Is there any books, methods that I can use to start talking&#x2F;thinking more strategically?
======
PaulHoule
Describe a situation in which someone said you were "too technical" and we
might understand what "strategically" means for you.

~~~
Unknown_Unknown
I work as a cloud solution architect, with more tech focus (75%) than business
(25%). But I want to move into a manager position and I've been told that I
need to talk and act more strategically.

~~~
PaulHoule
Can you explain how any decision you make will impact the bottom line? Could
they provide an example.of strategic thinking?

